# Last day of work



## Xequat (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm quitting my job at the airport on the busiest day of the year.  My last day will be on Sunday, November 27.  Any ideas for what I can pull off?


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 14, 2005)

There isn't a whole lot you can pull off in an airport is there?


----------



## Xequat (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm sure there is; I just can't think of anything right now.  My bosses have offices that I could do things to, for example.  It doesn't have to be illegal, and what's the worst that could happen?  I get fired on my last day...I can live with that if it's funny enough.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2005)

Remember due unto others the way you would want things done to you. If it is funny without harming anybody good for you.
Terry


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 14, 2005)

But it is an airport, the security doesn't take too well to practical jokes there in my experiences.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2005)

outside of switching restroom signs around, I'm not sure what would be 'safe' to do.


----------



## Kenpobldr (Nov 14, 2005)

Try getting a live turkey and let it run loose.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 14, 2005)

Dude, this could very well end up in News of the Weird.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 14, 2005)

I recommend you be grateful for the time you had at the job, and that you show respect for those who worked with you.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 14, 2005)

Try something like this! http://www.break.com/articles/iquit.html


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 14, 2005)

Those guys acted like morons. I hope when I quit a crappy job I can think of something more creative than that. I also hope my cameraman is a little steadier.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

Switch in unsalted peanuts for the regular ones.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 14, 2005)

Do whatever strikes your fancy... but whenever you fill out another application or redux your resume... DON'T include the time put in... 
They're not SUPPOSED to tell about how bad you were but I'll be damned if they don't.
One company I got "fired" from I worked for three hard (really hard) years and some B.S. got me fired... whatever! I tried and tried to use them as work history... and nada, ziltch, nuthin... left them off... got a job... 

problem is couldn't prove it... still

It might be funny now and funny later if you don't plan to use them as a reference... 

Also remember this... in these days of Post 9-11 you can bet your *** that video cameras are a LOT more popular in airports... so they'll catch ya...


----------



## The Kai (Nov 15, 2005)

DipStick, set yourself on fire!


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 15, 2005)

Might want to remember that these are the guys who could give you references in the future too... don't do anything too harsh!
MrH


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

I say put super glue on the bosses doorknob.


----------



## TimoS (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's one example of what you could do


----------



## Xequat (Nov 15, 2005)

Geez, I've already put in my notice and I don't want to do anything extreme.  I don't want to steal a plane or anything, I'm thinking more along the lines of what TimoS just posted.  It wasn't that bad of a job...I've been there for ten years and I don't want to make enemies.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I say put super glue on the bosses doorknob.


 
Or his toilet seat.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

or in the jaws of his stapler


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 15, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Here's one example of what you could do



Not bad, but I would recommend aluminum foil.  Much more of a shock factor. 

Are they all offices, or are they cubes?   If cubes, put some clear saran wrap across the entrance, then fill the entire thing with styrofoam peanuts.  Always a classic.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, I love the packing peanuts gag.  You're right, that is a classic, but they're offices and a big breakroom.  I heard recently that you can freeze a can of chaving cream and cut the bottom off with a can opener and it will expand to fill pretty much space.  A little too destructive for me to do now, but it could be funny in someone's locker or something.


----------



## TimoS (Nov 15, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Not bad, but I would recommend aluminum foil.  Much more of a shock factor.
> 
> Are they all offices, or are they cubes? If cubes, put some clear saran wrap across the entrance, then fill the entire thing with styrofoam peanuts. Always a classic.



Oh you mean like these ?


----------



## Xequat (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh that's beautiful!


----------



## Adept (Nov 20, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Any ideas for what I can pull off?



Your pants?


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 20, 2005)

All I did on the last day at my old job was, every 15 minutes or so, spin in my chair and yell, "Wheee!" for about a minute.  Did that for most of my shift, and no one said a damn thing.

Well, I was also responsible for getting half the department to quit with me and come to where I'm currently employed.

Cthulhu


----------



## Xequat (Nov 21, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> Your pants?


 
Now that's funny.  Yeah, maybe I can walk out onto the ramp with a couple of orange wands and my Spongebob boxer shorts and park an airplane like that.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 21, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Oh you mean like these ?


LOL!  Yeah, I just couldn't find the pictures.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 23, 2005)

Just go streaking on your last day. Make sure your coworkers know EVERYTHING about you.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, there's not much to know...oh, wait that didn't come out right.


----------



## ppko (Nov 28, 2005)

Tony,  did you ever do anything or could you not figure out what to do


----------



## Seig (Nov 28, 2005)

At my last job, I looked at the clock every minute or so and announced how many hours, minutes, seconds I had left.


----------

